# Laser engravers



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

Been thinking about getting a laser engraver as so many peoe want pens engraved. Who has one and what would you suggest


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 24, 2014)

Tony,

The first question is how much do you want to spend? I know there are machines out there under 1000.00 that will probably do a decent job for basic engraving for low volumes but you would want to check into ease of warranty service and laser tube longevity. Personally, I love the machine I have, built by Full Spectrum Laser out of Las Vegas. There customer service has been first rate and the machine does everything I want it to and then some and the software is so easy even I could figure out how to use it . Now for the price tag  I spent about 4 grand on my setup and the justification was the first corporate job I had pretty much paid for it. You will want to keep in mind that the laser tube will need replacing every so often so factor that cost into your thinking if you do buy one and when you price jobs.

I'm sure @Dane Fuller has better info on this than I do since I believe he does engraving for a living IIRC


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

If I decide to go with one it will be a better one. I've seen the 3500 price tag quite often. I have started a little savings especially for one. Will not buy junk for sure and it will be a little while until business picks up a little more. Mainly wanted to see what others had.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 24, 2014)

Tclem said:


> If I decide to go with one it will be a better one. I've seen the 3500 price tag quite often. I have started a little savings especially for one. Will not buy junk for sure and it will be a little while until business picks up a little more. Mainly wanted to see what others had.
> Thanks



When you do get that far, let me know and I can give you the plans for all of the jigs I've built for holding pens and other items, Especially for being able to do multiple pens at one time once you land that big fat corporate job down there! (I run 10-12 at a time on the big jobs)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 24, 2014)

I've got an Epilog and love it. Every part is made here in the USA. You pay for it though. My 50 watt cost $20k. They've got smaller machines with much smaller price tags. Give them a shout and they'll let you know who the rep is in your area.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll second Dane: FIL got started with one Epilog, (and as stated they are $$$$$) and now has several... just got a Fibermark. To my knowledge they are excellent machines. 
One more thing is the (quality & price) software to run it. I think he uses a Corel product. 
Hope that helps.


----------

